# Pompano hooks



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have been using Eagle Claw L197’s. I really like them for pompano but I have straightened out about a dozen or so over the past few days on Reds. 
What are y’all using?


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Reds can’t straighten these


----------



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

Walton County said:


> I have been using Eagle Claw L197’s. I really like them for pompano but I have straightened out about a dozen or so over the past few days on Reds.
> What are y’all using?


I use mutu light circles by owner, good price (2.99 or 3.99 per pack depending on source) and solid performance. Kinda looks like a hybrid kahle and circle hook to me and it seems to take the best from both worlds. Different people swear by different sizes but i stay in the range of 1 to 4. Anything bigger and I miss bites anything smaller and it takes me an hour to thread line through the eye


----------

